# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Kur ndodhi tragjedia në Kosovë

## pekomeri

MIKPRITJA

Kur ndodhi tragjedia ne kosove
Tirana s'flinte deri naten vone
Ne pritnim tek pallati sportit 
Te ftonim disa ne shtepine tone

U zbut tufani,u qetesua deti
Te lodhur nga rruga e gjate
Stresuar nga dhimbja dhe tmerri
Gjeten ngrohtesine nente vete

Ne u beme familje e madhe
Dhe rinim deri naten vone
Ata tregonin tmerret qe pane
Ne hidherimin bashke e ndame

U hapen portat,u ndezen dritat
Si ne shtepine tone ,mijera te tjere
E ndame buken bashke,i thame botes
Se jemi nje popull, me zemer te gjere

----------


## Shiu

Tema mbyllet ketu, per shkak te debatit provokativ inicuar nga Mi Corazon.

----------

